
Keyboard Acoustic Emanations Revisited (2005) [pdf] - EndXA
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~tygar/papers/Keyboard_Acoustic_Emanations_Revisited/preprint.pdf
======
rolph
i use more than one keyboard at a time, so there is going to be a wonky
profile in my case

